
Do you have what it takes to be a founder? - bhousel
http://entrepreneur.venturebeat.com/2009/10/27/do-you-have-what-it-takes-to-be-a-founder/
======
joeythibault
The only other thing I would add to someone thinking about getting into a
start-up is to really think about the founder(s) and whether or not they may
be capable of leading the company to greatness.

It's possible that the founder of the company doesn't meet all of those
important criteria, and if that's the case the startup is probably going to be
in big trouble down the road.

If you are more valuable than the founder to the company he/she will sooner or
later be betting on YOU to carry the business.

